# For Good Measure



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Take a look at how large Mako is at just 6 months old. That's my 4 year old daughter in the photo and she's TALL for her age.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

They are both precious! You can tell they're best buddies! How cute!!!


----------

